# Whats your rub?



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Whats your favorite, go to rub? My base is smoked paprika, onion powder, garlic powder,salt and pepper.


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*Williams*

Williams, with brown sugar and garlic added


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Grub Rub!


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

Depends on what i'm smoking:

Brisket - kosher salt, coarse pepper, garlic powder, onion

Pork - kosher salt, coarse pepper, chipotle powder, garlic and then crust with fine diced fresh onion and jalapeno

Chicken - slap ya mama and cavenders greek seasoning


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Salt and pepper


-Nick


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Texas BBQ Rub
Original, Wild, #2, Champion


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ngrant said:


> Whats your favorite, go to rub? My base is smoked paprika, onion powder, garlic powder,salt and pepper.


agreed

coarse pepper and seasoned salt tho

for pork , it has brown suger + cayanne added


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

grub rub, I put that ***** on everything


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Zachs


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

call me simple but for pork I like 1/2 lawrys seasoned salt and 1/2 brown sugar


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

homemade brown sugar base w/ some garlic, red & black pepper, chili powder, kosher salt and some other stuff!

Use this on brisket n ribs mostly

chicken - cavenders greek seasoning is yummy!

Fish gets tony c's!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

texas bbq rub and big rons hint of houston. plus some mix of my own depending on taste i am going for.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm a mad hunky fan!

slacking off somewhere using tapatalk


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

tony c and crushed red pepper on everything!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

make my own. Use Mike Mills Magic Dust recipe with a few tweaks. It is heavy on the paprika. I use high quality Penzy's spices to make it and it is worth the extra $$.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I've usually made up my own, with whatever I had in the pantry, and depending on different spices I may be craving at the time. But I just picked up some Texas BBQ Rub last week in Original, Grand Champion, and Old No. 2 Brisket. Tried some of the Original on ribs already, and it was great.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Gordon's "Grub Rub"..


----------



## TejasJames (Jul 12, 2011)

Texas BBq Rub


----------



## .800KING50 (Jun 30, 2011)

pork- smoking guns hot 
ribs - smoking guns hot 
chicken - same or hint of houston by big rons
brisket- kosher salt coarse black pepper only


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I make 4 different ones. The first 3 will work on whatever you like. the 4th is our brisket rub. It is different but I tell people to only use on brisket or skirt steak or any other tough beef. 

Some here buy them. we hit 1st place ribs in Rosenberg 2 or 3 weeks ago, too.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

X2~~~ Great stuff!



Will32Rod said:


> Texas BBQ Rub
> Original, Wild, #2, Champion


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Dillo Dust!! Put out by a company called Larue Tactical and you cant buy it. He gives some away with alot of his orders. Sometimes you can find a bottle or two on Ebay.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Big E rub, just google it !


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Fiesta Brisket rub for me.........nothing else does as good!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Years ago I started off with Grub Rub and then found a much better flavor by mixing equal parts of Grub Rub and Fiesta Brisket Rub. It is probably the best balance of sugar/salt and spices you can get and usually find at most stores.
I got tired of spending so much on rub so I decided to start making my own and very happy with the results and usually make 6-10 lb batches and vac seal them, and give 1lb packages to family and friends. 
Just experiment around you may be very suprised at how something tastes before its slow smoked to after its been on the pit for 14-18 hours.
thyme, mustard, cumin, celery or whatever on top of a base of sugar, salt, pepper, paprika just dont go too crazy you want your Q tasting better than the other guys but not like a pack of jolly ranchers!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Rio's bbq seasoning is my favorite right now


----------



## beto2323 (Jul 8, 2010)

I use Tx bbq rub original or grand champion on my spares or pork butts. I recently tried and liked Salt Lick's garlic rub ( I believe that's what its called) on my brisket and really enjoyed it.


----------



## drhud (Jul 8, 2009)

*Rub*

Otis Tuckers Grill Dust!!! Best I have ever found. Only sold via
internet or by sports associations.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Pepper, seasoned salt, and uncle chris steak seasong.


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

we just finished eating a chuck roast cooked like a brisket. 160 degrees then wrap in foil to 205, put in ice chest wrapped in towel for 2 hours. Used Salt Lick garlic rub from HEB. Someone earlier suggested it and it is GOOD. Thanks to whoever suggested it. My wife said I should start selling plate lunches. Ain't gonna happen. Thanks Wes


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Grub Rub!


Lance...I see your stuff all over the place now. Great to see yall doing so well.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

porkchoplc said:


> Lance...I see your stuff all over the place now. Great to see yall doing so well.


Thanks! We would be even bigger if I owned company lol. My dad is not the greatest business man. He just likes to make enough money to hunt and play golf


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

tbone2374 said:


> Zachs


X2


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds like the perfect recipe...get it, get it?


----------

